# fuel filter



## texastommy011 (Dec 3, 2015)

So I changed my fuel filter for the first time today it took about 45 minutes and went well. However without really thinking it thought I cut a small hole in the panel for next time I need to change the fuel filter, I plan on bolting a plastic cover over it to make an access panel keeping road dirt out. However I am not sure if this will void any of my warranty? Any thoughts?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The only way it can void your warranty is if they can prove that it directly leads to the malfunction you are trying to have covered under warranty.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> The only way it can void your warranty is if they can prove that it directly leads to the malfunction you are trying to have covered under warranty.


This. If you cut into the body then rust perforation is gone for that area. If you cut into the fuel system, same as above. Access panel seems like a logical thing to put there. Gas shares the same panels and since we don't have filters there, they weren't going to redesign them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I would think it would be more work to cut an access panel in and attach a cover than to just remove the panel once every 40K miles, but that's just me.


----------

